# Design Ideas to Replace Flat Roof? Pic Included.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd put a new peak over it that slopes the same way as the other roofs
Move the skylight to the new roof


----------



## tbeaulieu (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave,

Is there anything you don't specialize in?!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Some things I know just enough to be dangerous :laughing:


----------



## tbeaulieu (Apr 6, 2009)

The window above this roof is only about 18 inches above the flat roof. I'll have to figure out what that would allow for a pitch and then find out if that's feasible.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Doesn’t look like you have any room unless get rid of or reduce the size of that window.

If that’s a bedroom up there getting rid of the only fire escape is a big no no..


----------

